# Biggest **** so far



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

He bottomed out my 32lb fish scale,i figure he went 35 or so.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

You're picture didn't work. 
We also have some big raccoons here in the pnw. Lots of yummy catfood on back porches I think. Have had some problems with them attacking people going for walks etc.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

QuiltingLady2 said:


> You're picture didn't work.
> We also have some big raccoons here in the pnw. Lots of yummy catfood on back porches I think. Have had some problems with them attacking people going for walks etc.


Didn't the washington state legislature ban trapping , and now they have ***** attacking people out for a walk , go figure 

trappers keep ***** as well as other animals like coyote afraid of humans and human scent , ***** are cuirios enough to follow there nose to food and when they feel like they are cornered will growl , no surprise they figured out the stupid humans can be scared away from thier path to get more food when they growl at them 

i am not sure what would be legal there , or what you really mean by attacked but live trapping and disposing of as may as possable from the problem area would be wise , carring a club a iron or wood or maybe a steel wood , or even a walking stick would not be a bad idea 
a pitch fork works , i can see it now everyone carring thier pitch fork on walks in the burbs 

not calling you a stupid human, but i figure there are plenty that fit that name in washington state there are here.
the pic worked for me


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

> .....not calling you a stupid human, but i figure there are plenty that fit that name in washington state there are here.


EXCUSE Me??? Did you ass-ume I was attacting your lovely **** pick? Well, I wasn't. Get ur dander down dear. 
I was commenting, and that's what we do here on HT, that we also have ***** here in my neck of the woods. Big ones to btw, that get plenty of nurishment from neighborhoods who don't take in their kitty kibble. 
That was all. 
Now, take your **** fight somewhere else. LOL


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Back when I was heavy into Trapping I would get $50 for Jumbos.

big rockpile


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I could make a little Christmas money. Just thinking....


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

Keep thinking. You better have a buyer lined up. Here in Southern MO we're looking to get MAYBE $5 for a 36 inch ****. One guy I heard of was sitting on 30,000 pelts with no way to make his money back to break even.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

QuiltingLady2 said:


> EXCUSE Me??? Did you ass-ume I was attacting your lovely **** pick? Well, I wasn't. Get ur dander down dear.
> I was commenting, and that's what we do here on HT, that we also have ***** here in my neck of the woods. Big ones to btw, that get plenty of nurishment from neighborhoods who don't take in their kitty kibble.
> That was all.
> Now, take your **** fight somewhere else. LOL


no i was not picking on you or thinking that you were picking on the pic at all 
i obviosly did not communicate well

you stated that near you in washington state you had a **** problem , not even you specificaly but the neighbors and that they also fed on kitty kibble 

and that there were attacks i was merly making fun of the hole situation , you know state that bans trapping , now has **** problem with attacks 

i wanted to toss in at the end that the picture worked for me so the poster knew he had fixed whatever problem there may have been 

and also in my making fun of the situation in your state , that it was just fun and that i did not know the extent of what was being called an attack but i had assumed it was growling at people in thier path 

and that i was not calling you stupid but making fun of some that might fit that in your state , as wel as my own state.

so no hard feeling no dander up just fun conversation


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

We sell to a guy in Collins, MO and **** fur prices were down pretty far last year. The man just went out to check his traps, I hope he got one!


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

You must sell to Bud Keller? Bud's a good guy and will be honest too. I sold to him one year. Went up with a group of 4 guys. That was when I was 16. Now at 35 I miss it terribly.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well with ***** and most other things I'm thinking more towards meat in the Freezer.Plus got to do something they are hurting the Turkeys really Bad.

big rockpile


----------



## coonripper (Jan 8, 2009)

I sell my **** carcass's for $2.00 each its good suppliment to todays low fur markets. I sell all mine to NAFA. One has to clean them all and stretch them, but its worth cutting out the middleman when im getting a 12.00 average plus the 2.00 carcass and everyone else is selling them for 6.00 to 8.00 dollars this year.


----------



## nitestalker (Jan 13, 2007)

that's a nice **** here is our biggest **** so far this year weighted in at 37 pounds with no tail


----------

